# PostMethod



## Imogen (19. Jun 2007)

Hallo 

Ich greife über die apache libs (commons-httpclient-3.0.1.jar/commons-codec-1.3.jar) auf eine php Seite zu.
Hier der Code:

   		HttpClient client = new HttpClient();
   		// build post request
   		PostMethod post = new PostMethod(https://authentication.x.org/x.php);
   		NameValuePair[] postMsg = new NameValuePair[] {
   				new NameValuePair(PARAM_APP_METHOD, appMethod),
   				new NameValuePair(PARAM_APP_CODE, plainAuthCode),
   				new NameValuePair(PARAM_APP_VERSION, this.version),
   				new NameValuePair(PARAM_MACHINE_CODE, this.machineid),
   				new NameValuePair(PARAM_APP_ID, Activation.APPID)
   		};
   		post.setRequestBody(postMsg);

Das Funktioniert alles gut, jetzt möchte ich noch 3 Params mitgeben (username, passwort und server). Weiss jemand wie ich die 3 Params jetzt noch mitgeben kann?

Danke
Imogen[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jun 2007)

schon mal die Idee vom Intellekt eines Schulkindes gehabt?:
abgucken, Tutorials und Beispiele lesen?

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/tutorial.html
http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/jakarta/commons/proper/httpclient/trunk/src/examples/
http://svn.apache.org/viewvc/jakart...k/src/examples/FormLoginDemo.java?view=markup


----------



## Imogen (19. Jun 2007)

...


----------



## Nerdi (19. Jun 2007)

Kein Grund gleich beleidigend zu werden...  :noe: 

Ich bin da auch nicht sattelfest. Hast dus es schon so probiert?


```
HttpClient client = new HttpClient(); 
// build post request 
PostMethod post = new PostMethod([url]https://authentication.x.org/x.php[/url]); 
NameValuePair[] postMsg = new NameValuePair[] { 
new NameValuePair(PARAM_APP_METHOD, appMethod), 
new NameValuePair(PARAM_APP_CODE, plainAuthCode), 
new NameValuePair(PARAM_APP_VERSION, this.version), 
new NameValuePair(PARAM_MACHINE_CODE, this.machineid), 
new NameValuePair(PARAM_APP_ID, Activation.APPID) 
new NameValuePair(PARAM_USERNAME, username), 
new NameValuePair(PARAM_PASSWORD, password), 
new NameValuePair(PARAM_SERVER, server) 
}; 
post.setRequestBody(postMsg);
```

Nerdi


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jun 2007)

ich bin nie beleidigend, nur deutlich


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schon mal die Idee vom Intellekt eines Schulkindes gehabt?:
> abgucken, Tutorials und Beispiele lesen?
> view=markup





> ich bin nie beleidigend, nur deutlich



Deutlich wär: Es gibt Tutorials und Beispiele wo das drin steht. 

Deine Anekdote hört sich mehr danach an als ob du etwas anderes kompensieren musst. Aus welchem Grund "beantwortest" du hier Fragen? Um zu helfen oder um dich selbst zu profilieren?  :roll:


----------

